# Vikes



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Did the Vikes make the right move by committing to Culpepper? I have a bad feeling this is going to turn out like the Herschel Walker incident. But at least we didn't give up any draft picks this time.


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

NO
that was a stupid move
they should have let him go and get a QB next year


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I think Browning boy is starting to make alot more sense 

I hope they are right - but I doubt it -

Give folks like him & Moss that kinda money (even if tied to incentives ) they will continue to go down hill - can't handle the $$$

Man!!! Joe Montana should be the richest guy in the world :roll:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Add this to the long list of stupid moves the Vikes have made. Culpepper sucks. The Vikes should have drafted Leftwich and traded Culpepper (if they could've received anything for him). Culpepper's only play is to throw it up and let Moss try to track the pass down. He is a pretty good fumbler though. :lol:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Siouxper,

Do you think Mike Lynn came out of retirement to make this deal? Hard to believe Culpepper's performance last season justified making him the 3rd highest NFL player :roll:

Edit--oops, I guess Moss might be the third *highest* NFL player but Culpepper is reportedly the third highest *PAID* NFL player.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

OK, let me get this straight...

Culpepper had 23 interceptions and 24 fumbles last season and we reward that kind of play with a 102 million dollar deal???

WHAT A JOKE!!!

He's had one good season and now he's the third highest paid player in the league...getting paid more than Brett Favre. That makes A LOT of sense. :roll:

I think they should have let him hit free agency and slapped him with the franchise tag...my bet would be that he wouldn't have recieved any offers higher than 60 mil.

No wonder the vikes suck. :eyeroll:

Hopefully after next season I'll be eating my words...but I kind of doubt it.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

The Minnesota Vikings Franchise: A classic example of corporate inbreeding. :eyeroll:


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

they should sign me
i am sure i could get the same amount of turnovers


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think you have the I.Q of being their waterboy.LOL


----------



## bowhunter1 (Sep 26, 2002)

come on BB the vikes are already rock bottom
. uke:


----------



## Tangerman49 (Apr 24, 2003)

8)

I dont know about anyone else on this board but I can confidently say that signing Culpepper was a good move. Yes I will agree with everyone on this board and say that he had a terrible year last year, but he was also playing on a team that was very poor. As a person that has played football in the past I know what is going on. You cant make chicken salad out of chicken sh**, it just isnt going to happen. What I remember from the years before this last year is not a single person saying anything bad about Culpepper because he had a decent offense in front of him, last year he had one reciever that was any good and he was triple cover 90% of the time, he had no offensive line and he had a second year running back that didnt come on until the end of the year. Say what you want to say but Culpepper will not have a season like he had last year and everyone will be saying it was a good thing that we signed he when we could.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Well, I may finally have to become a Carolina Panther fan. :eyeroll: Looks like the Vikes are going to be the Vikes for a long long time. uke:

I don't think we should be cutting any hunting trips short to watch the carnage that will happen this year. :down:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Are you guys pessimistic or what!
I heard on the radio yesterday that there are lots of incentives in his contract.Like getting to the Super Bowl 4 times or All pro Quarterback 5 times.There is even an incentive in there,that if he does some things on special teams he will get extra money.   
He will get the bonus spread out over 4 years,not all at once.The perspective is that his agent wanted those big numbers,even though he won't get them,just to make the agent look good for future customers.

I am always optomistic about the Vikes.I think they will have a good season.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I used to be optimistic and psyched every year. The Vikes made me this way. I will feel this way until they prove me wrong.

Usually I come into the season pessimistic, then they do well enough to pull me back in, and then they let me down even harder than before.

As Michael Corleone once said:
*Every time I try to get out, they just pull me back in*


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I was a hard core Fan for many many years

But I learned it was healthier to laugh at them (at least I felt better on mondays ) :roll:

I almost cringe at the thought of them making the playoffs - That last time I thought this was it FINALLY

yep !!! it good to be cynical :lol:


----------



## Grand Passage (Apr 2, 2003)

I saw this posted on another site. I thought it was pretty funny.

New head in Vikings Front Office

Vikings hire former Iraqi
official to front office
MINNEAPOLIS - The Minnesota
Vikings announced today the
hiring of former Iraqi Information
Minister Mohammed Saeed al-
Sahhaf as the new team spokesman.
At an impromptu news conference
upon his arrival at the Minneapolis-
St. Paul International Airport,
Al-Sahhaf wasted no time assuming his new duties.
"The Vikings continue to dominate
the North Division, just as they
did the Central Division prior to
that," al-Sahhaf said. "The Green
Bay Packers simply did not win the
North Division last year - there is
no truth to that whatsoever." Additionally,
he denied a three-peat of divisional
titles for the Packers during
the 1990s or a Super Bowl victory in
1996.

To further demonstrate his point,
al-Sahhaf asserted that Green Bay
fans tremble in fear at the mere mention
of the Viking's name or color.
"They know power and dominance
when they see it, they know,
al-Sahhaf said. "Green Bay's contention
of 12 world titles while the
Vikings are owners of five Super
Bowl losses is propaganda to promote
their own imperialism."
Al-Sahhaf called on the Viking
fans to assist in bringing down the
Packers. He appealed to a higher
calling and a heavenly reward of free
season tickets and 26 virgins for
those willing to lay themselves down
in front of Packer team buses or engage
in random acts of terrorism
against Packer fans.
In response to challenges from reporters
about the scarcity of virgins
in the Minneapolis-St. Paul area, al-
Sahhaf shot back angrily, "Just another
example of the degradation inflicted
on the Minnesota brethren by
our enemies to the East."
Later today, Green Bay coach
Mike Sherman refused comment on
today's news conference, instead referring
all questions to Brig. Gen.
Vincent T. Brooks, deputy operations
officer for Central Command.

______________


----------

